# Toronto Maple Leafs - Maternity session.



## IsaacImage (May 3, 2019)

"There is no better feeling than the movement of Life inside of you."
1.


IIRG6615-Edit-Edit by Isaac Image, on Flickr
2.


IIRG6738-Edit-Edit-Edit by Isaac Image, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 3, 2019)

Very nice portraits. Well done, Isaac.


----------



## IsaacImage (May 3, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice portraits. Well done, Isaac.


Thank you Click


----------



## Ozarker (May 3, 2019)

Very nice!


----------

